# History of Asthma



## kumeena (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning,

I did not get any response from other thread . So, I am re-posting this one.

I would like to get some feed back from others.

Some coders in other facility code history of Asthma (V12.69) as secondary diagnosis for peds Emergency Room visits. Is it necessay/ Ok to code?

Patient came with cough , history of asthma and doctor documented final diagnosis is cough treated with Albuterol or sometimes URI with nebulizer etc.,

Thank you & Happy Thanks giving.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 27, 2013)

*It is*

I would say if the history is relevant to the ED visit it should be coded. In this case the patient presented at the ED with a cough which is associated with asthma and the physician mention use of Albuterol. Patient is at greater risk with a cough and a history of Asthma. If the physician had stated this was an episode of Asthma you would use one of the 493 codes.

Jim


----------



## kumeena (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you Jim.


----------

